# What modle filter do you use?



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

What is a good filter for a 10 gallon that doesnt need all this baffling silliness? Thanks


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I like internal filters, one of the in tank ones usually do nice, but I dont baffle my filters for my tanks my betta have yet to show signs of hating filters in when they are in a tank.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

I have used the Tetra Whisper 10i internal filter. Its pretty good and if you keep the water level of the tank just right (see directions), there isn't much current. Different bettas react different ways though. Some don't mind current and others hate it.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow - just answered this in another thread. LOL! Anyway, here goes:

I have switched almost all my tanks to the Marina i25 internal filter:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_2807wt_937

They do a good job, they are quiet and if you push them totally underwater they make very little current. 

Also, I have discovered you can also push the Whisper internal filters underwater with the same results - very little current.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> Also, I have discovered you can also push the Whisper internal filters underwater with the same results - very little current.


So did you just cut/break the little hanging tab on the back of the whisper?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Harley said:


> So did you just cut/break the little hanging tab on the back of the whisper?


No, you can remove it. Just turn it sideways and pull - it should come off since it's made to. :-D

You should have an extra suction cup that came with the filter. Put that in the hole it's supposed to go in to help stabilize the filter.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

I use a Tetra internal filter, it works nice


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I use the AquaClear 20 on my betta's 10 gal. It's got an adjustable flow rate so you don't need a baffle, but even if you have it on the gentlest setting your water just gets re-filtered so it's still nice and clean, and has SO much space for good bacteria to grow on. I love it.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> No, you can remove it. Just turn it sideways and pull - it should come off since it's made to. :-D
> 
> You should have an extra suction cup that came with the filter. Put that in the hole it's supposed to go in to help stabilize the filter.


Thanks. I didn't know about the hook coming off but I knew about the suction cup. Thanks again.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Harley said:


> Thanks. I didn't know about the hook coming off but I knew about the suction cup. Thanks again.


You're welcome! :-D

Just make sure you keep the hook part, though, just in case you decide to use it sometime down the road.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

If you don't want to baffle then definitely don't get the Aqueon 10g power filter. 'nuff said


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

derpmeister said:


> I use the AquaClear 20 on my betta's 10 gal. It's got an adjustable flow rate so you don't need a baffle, but even if you have it on the gentlest setting your water just gets re-filtered so it's still nice and clean, and has SO much space for good bacteria to grow on. I love it.


^

... and you can use denser sponges, more or less slugs, easily stick the carbon in or take it out, lift the pipe to slow it down even more, stick an air-line down into the bottom sponge for aeration of the tank.

The Aquaclear series also all have a removable impeller/motor assembly so they're very very easy to clean.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> ^
> 
> ... and you can use denser sponges, more or less slugs, easily stick the carbon in or take it out, lift the pipe to slow it down even more, stick an air-line down into the bottom sponge for aeration of the tank.
> 
> The Aquaclear series also all have a removable impeller/motor assembly so they're very very easy to clean.



Thanks! I bought this filter today!


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new filter. Keep an eye on it though. I had bought a new one and 3 days in I came home and found 3 of the 10g on my floor. Needless to say, I took it back. Others have complained about this too but for the most part people rate them as good. That's why I got it in the first place.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Harley said:


> Congrats on the new filter. Keep an eye on it though. I had bought a new one and 3 days in I came home and found 3 of the 10g on my floor. Needless to say, I took it back. Others have complained about this too but for the most part people rate them as good. That's why I got it in the first place.


What do you mean? It was pumping out water to the floor? yikes.. :shock:


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah what do tou mean?


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

It was fine for a few days. One day I came home and could hear the water flowing out of the filter like it had before. I've got laminate wood floors in my place and I walked in a big pool of water and went back to the aquarium. The water level was down 1/3 or about 3 gallons. The water was flowing over the back for some reason. The stand the aquariums on is level and the water level wasn't too high. Needless to say, after the pain of cleaning it all up, the filter went back for a refund. I didn't want to chance getting another aquaclear. Like I said it didn't work for me but they do generally have good reviews.


----------

